# Solomons or Cobb Island



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

I am taking my sons (8 and 14) fishing on a boat. I want them to catch fish. Which is better between the two Solomons or Cobb Island for catching fish this time of the year?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Young Buck said:


> I am taking my sons (8 and 14) fishing on a boat. I want them to catch fish. Which is better between the two Solomons or Cobb Island for catching fish this time of the year?


depends whay you catching. considering you are taking your sons with you, you will probably go after spots , croakers, WPs etc... historically, Cobb before june , solomons after. for catfish
i would say cobb. stripers i would say solomons.


----------



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

*Thanks*

I am looking to catch croaker, spot, and white perch.


----------

